# The food I can't wait to buy made the 2014 Best dog food list-Farmina



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

I heard on a forum many months ago that Farmina N&D was going to imported to US.

Just read it made Susan Thixtons Best dog food list for 2014 but I will not put any more info about that due to her rules but I recommend buying her list and getting her newsletter. Truth About Pet Food.

Chewy.com told me on the phone today that the first shipment is due in a week or so and I got on a list to be notified when it can be ordered.

This food sounds so amazing being made with dehydrated meats among many other things that I can not wait to get it for my four dogs.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I'm thinking of buying it for my cat. I guess they are going to be selling Farmina for cats. Hope so. Knowing my luck, my kitten wont' eat it anyway.


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

MollyWoppy said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking of buying it for my cat. I guess they are going to be selling Farmina for cats. Hope so. Knowing my luck, my kitten wont' eat it anyway.


Why just the cat?

We will be offering 5 cat foods to start. This is one will get the most finicky cat to eat. Actually, they all will.

Grain-Free Wild Boar Recipe | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.

We were very happy that Ms. Thixton picked our foods for her list.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

FarminaND said:


> Why just the cat?
> 
> We will be offering 5 cat foods to start. This is one will get the most finicky cat to eat. Actually, they all will.
> 
> ...



Oh, the dogs are on raw. But I'd be thrilled if my cat eats your food, I really will. She will only eat chicken kibble, so thats the one I'll go with to start. She won't eat Dr Tims to my dismay. I've heard Farmina is an excellent food, so I'll be doing my absolute best to make her think she wants to eat it. Did I hear it's coming out next week at Mr Chewys? I'm in Florida so have to order it online. But I will be trying to get my local petshop to start stocking it when it comes down this way.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm going to sit back and watch others give it a try first. 
I've been messing around with my dogs' diets to "improve" them and I'm ending up with tummy trouble and thinking I need to stick with the old tried and true brands that work well for them. It is NO fun to clean up the poos they're having off pea gravel  Ew.
Anyway, I AM looking for a replacement for Evo for the cat (though I really love him on it - coat is great, stools have nearly no smell, he loves it). But it would have to fit all those requirements just listed, especially the poo requirement  Don't worry, I add water and canned food to it so he gets plenty of moisture. 

I am eager to hear how other's dogs/cats do on Farmina.


----------



## Briank (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm really curious what the pricing will be.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I tried to find out from Chewy but they acted like they had no idea what I was talking about.


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I tried to find out from Chewy but they acted like they had no idea what I was talking about.


I must have lucked into a good customer service girl, she put me on hold, apparently checked with someone and then got back with me and asked for my email address to be notified. I bet they have a lot of customer service employees, it seems to be a very successful business. I like Chewys fresh dates, decent pricing and the good boxes they ship in, some online dog food sellers have cheap boxes and food not as fresh is what I have run across anyway.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I love chewy.com also. I just got this year's Christmas card from them a couple days ago! I had started to order from them last year and was surprised at receiving a card from them! A neat surprise. This was our first card of the year, too


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm a Chewy fan, too. I've ordered from them three times in the last ten days lol


----------

